# PIN & The Missing Mini guide info...?



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi all.

is this a known issue...or perhaps something limited to me...?

On several occasions in the past 2 weeks I've had cause to switch to the Horror Channel during the day. On a few occasions the Tivo has stayed there from the night before.

On every occasion, the screen is blank and there's a small message saying that for classification purposes I don't have permissions (or something similar) and I need to press "OK".

At which point I am prompted for my PIN.

It's annoying but I not going to repeat the mantra I've seen so many times before I think most people are of a similar opinion. In any event thereafter, all of the mini guide content is missing.

If I switch to the main EPG, I can see the full programme information so I'm reluctant to believe that the underlying data is missing.

If I try to record from the mini guide I get an error.

I'm sure that in the past I wasn't prompted for a PIN on the Horror Channel during the day. I'd assumed because the films were so highly edited they lowered the classification. Even if I was prompted, the mini guide information was present...

Any suggestions?

*Update:* Just to make this more confusing, inconsistent and frustrating. I managed to record the programme on the Horror Channel - Torture Garden, for anyone who's interested - at no point afterwards was I prompted to re-enter my PIN in order to watch it!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The Tivo currently seems to have issues with the non-24-hour channels in that they don't work right when they come on-air until you change off the channel and then back to it; if you see what I mean.

Because of this, don't ever try to set a recording of the first programme on when one of these channels comes on-air as it *will* fail.

No, I don't know why but they are supposed to be "working on it".


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

cwaring said:


> The Tivo currently seems to have issues with the non-24-hour channels in that they don't work right when they come on-air until you change off the channel and then back to it; if you see what I mean.
> 
> Because of this, don't ever try to set a recording of the first programme on when one of these channels comes on-air as it *will* fail.
> 
> No, I don't know why but they are supposed to be "working on it".


Thanks Carl.

I was more than a little confused by your answer, I had to read it several times....but I think I got it in the end.

In any event, switching from the channel and then back again made no difference. In addition I was able to record quite happily from the main EPG. It was just the mini guide where there was a serious problem.

Anyway it would be good to know if anyone else has encountered this...?

If it's a wide spread problem, perhaps Virgin Media will add it to the list of things to address. If it's just me then I need to speak to them myself.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

HyperionX said:


> I was more than a little confused by your answer, I had to read it several times....but I think I got it in the end.


Yeah. It's not an easy one to explain 



> In any event, switching from the channel and then back again made no difference.


Haven't done it in a while but I know it works eventually. Might take more than once  I'll have another go sometime; just for you


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Confirm same issues, resolve as Carl describes.

IMHO, Virgin really don't appear to be taking this and general EPG errors & omissions anywhere as seriously as they should be! 

TiVo is a damn fine service (still have a working series 1), however it's quality is directly proportionally/reliant to the quality of it's EPG, similar to the importance of a good quality aerial is to a radio. i.e. You can have a top of the range radio, built with the best components money can buy, but it's nothing more than a paper weight without a good quality antenna.

TiVo without a near perfect EPG is like a piss poor signal-to-noise ratio.
Sort it out Virgin, please!


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Faz said:


> Confirm same issues, resolve as Carl describes.
> 
> IMHO, Virgin really don't appear to be taking this and general EPG errors & omissions anywhere as seriously as they should be!
> 
> ...


Did you see this recently? http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2011/09/virgin-media-highlight-unexpected.html

Quite heartening.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

browellm said:


> Did you see this recently? http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2011/09/virgin-media-highlight-unexpected.html
> 
> Quite heartening.


I missed that, thanks!!! :up:
Heartening indeed! Let's hope they maintain momentum.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

> We're aware there have been some occurrences where a series has not recorded when a Series Link is set to NEW only. (It's worth pointing out right now that no other product attempts to offer such flexibility with a Series Link.)


Ahem, Media Center does.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assume he was referring to widely-available, off-the-shelf, consumer boxes akin to Tivo.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

sc2000 said:


> OK thanks. I assume that if you have a cut file one can use it with VRD in batch mode (no GUI) to strip out commercials automatically? Assuming that is possible then one still would also have the option to use comskip instead of VRD ad detection.


Scary! You could be talking in an alien language for all I know.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Phew! Not just me thinking that then?! Good. I feel better


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

VRD = VideoReDo


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

And the rest of it? 

(Actually, don't bother; but you get the point!)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes I agree it is and sounds confusing. What he is on about is the removal of ads from recorded video.

I use VRD TV Suite to edit and convert various video formats for use on my server and for use by other end users


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Yes I agree it is and sounds confusing. What he is on about is the removal of ads from recorded video.


Yeah. I got the gist of it  I have used TYTools a little myself.


----------

